# mineral springs lake??



## crappie4me

was wonderin if anybody has heard of or fish this lake a buddy of mine told me that he knew of it but doesnt know anything about it..somewhere near peebles?..thanks


----------



## odds 'n sods

I have never been out to that particular body of water, but here's a link that might provide some information for you. Looks like it is Southeast of Peebles, in Adams county.

http://www.hikercentral.com/campgrounds/109046.html

let us know how the fishing is.


----------



## bwhntr4168

been there a few times very nice bass lake but tough to catch its extremely clear!!!! caught some 9" gills there!!!


----------



## fshnjon

We went there back in the 80s known for big blugill ,very deep clear private lake ,you have to pay to fish ,we took our own canoe its fun ,something different to try


----------



## BassMan300

fshnjon said:


> We went there back in the 80s known for big blugill ,very deep clear private lake ,you have to pay to fish ,we took our own canoe its fun ,something different to try


must not have been mineral springs because mineral springs in a shallow lake with a HP limit on your motor mainly A TROLLING motor lake. very good for bass water stays murky.


----------



## wabi

Never fished there, but it's only about 10 mi from where I live. 
I thought it was a fairly deep lake. 
Looked in the local phone book and got their number (937-587-3132) in case you want to call and find out more details on the lake.


----------



## crappie4me

thanks for all the info...i think its about 80 miles from where i live so if i go ill definately have to make at least 1 day of it


----------



## Buffdaddyfish

Been to mineral springs a few times. I dated a girl who worked there in the summer and everytime I have ever been, it is crystal clear because of the natural spring that feeds it, hence the name mineral springs. From what I have been told it is not too shallow and you can catch some huge gills there and some nice bass. I have caught some decent fish outta there.


----------



## fshnjon

BassMan300 said:


> must not have been mineral springs because mineral springs in a shallow lake with a HP limit on your motor mainly A TROLLING motor lake. very good for bass water stays murky.


Bass man your are discribing Adams Lake just outside of West Union ,I have Been to It as well as Minereal Springs


----------



## Beetle

I used to fish that lake a lot in the 80's and it used to be fairly deep with lots of timber and very clear. I fished for lm bass and landed some real nice ones. I also caught some nice crappie. The owner used to try and keep tabs on what was caught and add fish if needed each season to keep things in balance. They had a nice camp ground and shower/bath house. I've not been there since the 80's so I'm sure the old guy who owned it then is probably lone gone by now. I used spinnerbaits, crankbaits and top water plugs. Summer nights were always my best times. It was also a electric motor only lake back then and they did charge a few bucks to fish.


----------



## Lunkers

I have a relative with a camper there. He rides his quad there every weekend. From what I understand, it is a private camping/recreation facility with a good lake. It is electric motor only, but plenty of people have pontoons out there. Lots of quad trails and weekend warriors out there. Late nights riding and partying it up. Just like a huge "Private" campout every weekend. I guess they let people camp for the weekend or something maybe, not real sure. I know he has a annual lease on his land with his own camper. Which he bought where it currently sets. You could get it out, but it seems fairly permanent to me.


----------



## creekwalker

bwhntr4168 said:


> been there a few times very nice bass lake but tough to catch its extremely clear!!!! caught some 9" gills there!!!


I'll second that. I've been a few times and as recently as last year. I could see plenty of decent fish but didn't really catch much until almost dark. I think it was because it was so clear and I'm not used to fishing water that clear. I think the fish could see me coming from 1/2 mile away and went to the other end of the lake!

Definitely lots of people but not really too many that are on the lake fishing when I was there. Mostly on the trails and at campers doing 12 oz curls I think 

Next time I go I'll be sure to take something I can cast a loooong way. I only had my UL and fly rod. I think the sight of the float line flying through the air scared 'em too.

CW


----------



## turbo19

I grew up down near Portsmouth and we would go to Mineral Springs once or twice a year. I think it is a terrific LM bass fishery. As others in this thread have noted, very deep, very clear lake with tons of stickups and little side coves to fish. I used to hammer them on weedless purple bass stoppers. Believe it or not, I once hooked up a double there - two bass on the same cast, on a rubber worm--only time I have ever done that. If you go, fish topwater right around when it is getting dark - awesome!!


----------



## jkeeney20

a buddy and I fished it last thursday and caught 22 largemouth on mostly jigs and flukes....nice bass fishery, but a ton of undersized fish...think most were around 8-10" with maybe 3 or so over or around 12"....if you like numbers more than size(although i have heard some stories of big ones being caught) go check it out.


----------

